# Microwave White Fish?



## Robmgti (Oct 23, 2008)

Morning Folks!

Anyone microwave white fish fillets? Approx 150g per fillet so ill be doing a couple at a time to increase total protein!

Never done it before and i only have access to a microwave at work. Had a look on net and people seem to suggest doing it in a sealed container for approx 4-5mins? That sound ok or will i be destroying them doing it for that long!

Cheers in advance!


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

put a little milk or water in the bottom of a container and put your fish in, this will stop it drying out.

Microwave on full power for 4/5 minutes with a lid half on so the liquid doesn't come over the sides.

You can also put lemon, onion, spices, herbs and a whole host of other things in the liquid to flavour your fish

regards


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

i use a glass bowl and put the fish in with a bit of water then cover the top with cling film and poke 2-3 holes in it. a few mins in the microwave=done. works everytime.


----------



## Robmgti (Oct 23, 2008)

Cheers lads.

Just had first bash, little water, black pepper, squeeze of lemon juice. Only did about 200g in total and went for 3.5mins which i think was very slightly overdone. Other than that all good. Will refine over next few tries!

Rob


----------

